# new surgical procedures



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

Wondering what the latest is on newer surgical procuedures for GERD. A few years ago I was considering fundoplication (where they wrap the stomach around the lower esophagus) but it seemed so invasive and risky and with serious possible side effects so I decided to hold off for a while.There were some other procedures I had heard about (like "Stetta"?) where they try and tone the valve by scarring or stitching the tissue, etc. but they were all in preliminary trials. Anyone know if any of these procedures are becoming more common?


----------

